# Anyone keep emerald swifts?



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I seen some today and damn they were awesome looking things!
I want some!

How do you care for them, I have read a few caresheets, most say they don't make good handlers but I am not too fussed about that.

I also read they are omnivores but some claim they are comlpletely insectivores, (what is the damn answer to this)

Thanks for any input, oh and pics would be a bonus too 

I must just have a thing for implied green things.:whistling2:


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. I have seen these before in the petshops and are also available sometimes online here in the USA. I understand they are live bearers
as well. I have never seen any big write-up on Swift lizards. I get the feeling they don't live very long and that is why they aren't as popular
as the more commonly seen lizards in the hobby. Funny thing is, there are areas in the USA were you can't help but see a Swift lizard as
they can be quite common, yet not so common as a pet. I suppose if one grows up in an area where these lizards live, then you would be likely
to keep some as a pet.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

sihunt said:


> Hi. I have seen these before in the petshops and are also available sometimes online here in the USA. I understand they are live bearers
> as well. I have never seen any big write-up on Swift lizards. I get the feeling they don't live very long and that is why they aren't as popular
> as the more commonly seen lizards in the hobby. Funny thing is, there are areas in the USA were you can't help but see a Swift lizard as
> they can be quite common, yet not so common as a pet. I suppose if one grows up in an area where these lizards live, then you would be likely
> to keep some as a pet.


 
Thanks for the info  I guess they probibly don't live long compared to some others, many claim they can live 8 years + but we know how exagerated some things can get in the hobby.
:2thumb: thanks so much for the reply.


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. Ya I could be wrong about the longevity theory. I actually did have a couple of species
of Spiny lizard when I was a kid. This was back in the sixties when only zoos basically knew
how to properly care for lizards. Another factor is what lizards you do see in the hobby are
often times wild caught. I would suspect that many lizards are quite difficult to catch in the wild and
anyone doing so for profit would have to catch a few dozen. This would seem to entail a lot of effort.
Most likely, if these individuals were hunting in the American Southwest, they would be catching snakes
and invertebrates as well as lizards. Hmmm maybe not such a bad job at that!!!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! that is all :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

sihunt said:


> Hi. Ya I could be wrong about the longevity theory. I actually did have a couple of species
> of Spiny lizard when I was a kid. This was back in the sixties when only zoos basically knew
> how to properly care for lizards. Another factor is what lizards you do see in the hobby are
> often times wild caught. I would suspect that many lizards are quite difficult to catch in the wild and
> ...


Well... I am not for wildcaught giving the age we live in.
I have no doubt that catchers will catch other things too : victory:



kirky1980 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! that is all :lol2:


:lol2: got something to say mate?:whistling2:
come on I can enjoy a joke aswell as the next fat person (quotation matilda) great film


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. Ya I hate to see things taken from the wild. That's why Kirky is building his Japalura empire so people won't have to buy wild caught Japalura anymore. We need more people like him.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I used to have one, it was years ago, I really can't mind how I cared for it to be honest, was like 9 years ago....

They are very very very fast, think they like it a little cooler than a lot of reps.

They are not something that I would take on again, not very good for handling, but they look sensational!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Emerald Swift Care Sheet
here's one
another seem's better
Emerald Swift Caresheet (Sceloporus malachiticus)
another
Emerald Swift Care Sheet - Care, Diet, Housing Enclosures, Sexing, Lighting, Temperatures, Vitamin and Calcium Supplements.
another
Emerald Swift Caresheet (Sceloporus malachiticus)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Emerald Swift Care Sheet
> here's one
> another seem's better
> Emerald Swift Caresheet (Sceloporus malachiticus)
> ...


Hey thanks for that, but....
I have read them already  
I generally don't for the most part take the forum seriosuly, I usually do at least some research before making a thread and then ask other owners/keepers to gain a collection of ideas. 
Expirience is something that just can't be put into a carehseet.

I have been watching some videos on youtube etc.
and I have listed some references from the reptile database to look into, I sent some emails out to some previouse sources also.

Generally I have kept some species of lizard that didn't make a good handler so I am not too concerned about that.

What seems to be :censor: me off is the confliction of the diet more than anything, omnivore-insectivore?
I suppose I could just offer a fresh food and veg dish, it would serve two purposes if anything? It would give the lizard a chance to eat something if it wanted? and be good for any loose livefood and keep them distracted from pestering my lizard/s

Thanks for the links though.: victory: I think I should be able to manage them.
What size viv would you guys recomend to keep two of these little guys in?

Any one know of any good books on these either?
Given their cuteness I am suprised a few people don't know anything about them.
Oh and John if your reading this what UVB would you recomend? caresheets say 5.0 but my guess is with the technology advancements this might not be the case at the minute? perhaps 12%?


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hey thanks for that, but....
> I have read them already
> I generally don't for the most part take the forum seriosuly, I usually do at least some research before making a thread and then ask other owners/keepers to gain a collection of ideas.
> Expirience is something that just can't be put into writing.
> ...


 Well if you hear anything from anyone can you let me know please as i have been looking at these before i even got my snake's which was last august and i have just got back into lizard's again.

I think they are proberly the same as leopard gecko's as some caresheet site's say that leopard gecko's are more of a display lizard, and i think maybe a 3 foot vivarium to house two is proberly enough as i read they only get to 8-9inch's.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Well if you hear anything from anyone can you let me know please as i have been looking at these before i even got my snake's which was last august and i have just got back into lizard's again.
> 
> I think they are proberly the same as leopard gecko's as some caresheet site's say that leopard gecko's are more of a display lizard, and i think maybe a 3 foot vivarium to house two is proberly enough as i read they only get to 8-9inch's.


Yeah mate I definately will let you know.
I do know that the ones I seen were very very active  and very beautiful too so I would like to give them a fair amount of space, a 3ft glass aquarium/viv sounds good I think.

With leopard geckos I have an excellent handler and she loves her free roaming time, but I have another, it has a little bit of a deformed tail probibly from loosing part of it when younger, I got her last year and she absaloutely hates being handled so I just don't bother handling her, she is more of a display lizard so I suppose it depends on the personality and characteristics of the lizard too.

The Swifts I seen were very small so yeah I can go with the 3ft tank idea 

I am not sure if I will get some before or after xmas, depends on how finances work out because some of the animals are due vet checkups this week too.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah mate I definately will let you know.
> I do know that the ones I seen were very very active  and very beautiful too so I would like to give them a fair amount of space, a 3ft glass aquarium/viv sounds good I think.
> 
> With leopard geckos I have an excellent handler and she loves her free roaming time, but I have another, it has a little bit of a deformed tail probibly from loosing part of it when younger, I got her last year and she absaloutely hates being handled so I just don't bother handling her, she is more of a display lizard so I suppose it depends on the personality and characteristics of the lizard too.
> ...


Yeah sound's good, i haven't seen any around my area though at all but i will ask my local reptile store's and that.

I have got one question to ask about snake's though my mum say's that they got menigitis at the back of their throat and i know they got samanella in there instestine's but i really have not got a clue i read up on google but it only said samanella any information much appreciated. 

Thank's


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah sound's good, i haven't seen any around my area though at all but i will ask my local reptile store's and that.
> 
> I have got one question to ask about snake's though my mum say's that they got menigitis at the back of their throat and i know they got samanella in there instestine's but i really have not got a clue i read up on google but it only said samanella any information much appreciated.
> 
> Thank's


I have never herd of that before mate?
Maybey post a thread in the snake section but to be honest if they did I think we would hear a bit more about it.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have never herd of that before mate?
> Maybey post a thread in the snake section but to be honest if they did I think we would hear a bit more about it.


Yeah that's what i did think because i googled it and it was only on about samanella because i thought more people would of heard about it and snake's would be harder to get hold of anyway Thank's and remember anything about emerald give me a message cheer's


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah that's what i did think because i googled it and it was only on about samanella because i thought more people would of heard about it and snake's would be harder to get hold of anyway Thank's and remember anything about emerald give me a message cheer's


 
yeah I will do  I just checked your thread out there, if there was a slight chance of a snake having meningitis I think I would back out keeping snakes, I know how nasty it can be.:devil:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah I will do  I just checked your thread out there, if there was a slight chance of a snake having meningitis I think I would back out keeping snakes, I know how nasty it can be.:devil:


Yeah i know as i was watching children in need the other day and i saw people on their that had it and i was almost crying about it and i had to leave the room because i felt so sick so i just wanted to know, i haven't been near my snake's for almost 3-4 day's now, i have checked their water and that obviously, i would back out of it too if they did, anyway i have got more into leopard gecko's at the moment.


As your more experienced with lizard's do you know the breeding age's of a male bearded dragon i would check google but it's full of different answer's


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :lol2: got something to say mate?:whistling2:
> come on I can enjoy a joke aswell as the next fat person (quotation matilda) great film


 
hahaha mate not at all i just love how you cant see green reptiles without thinking oooo i want it lol proper addicted :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> hahaha mate not at all i just love how you cant see green reptiles without thinking oooo i want it lol proper addicted :lol2:


:whistling2: I can't help it.
I do like other reptiles, honestly! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I just thought it might be worth asking?
Does anyone have any pics of there setups? :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I just thought it might be worth asking?
> Does anyone have any pics of there setups? :2thumb:


Do you have any water dragon's or basilisk that you could give me some advice on i would google and have a look at caresheet's but would like to know off someone who actually keeping them or who knoe's about them:no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Do you have any water dragon's or basilisk that you could give me some advice on i would google and have a look at caresheet's but would like to know off someone who actually keeping them or who knoe's about them:no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb:


 
I have 3 water dragons and I have worked with basilisks  what advice you after


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have 3 water dragons and I have worked with basilisks  what advice you after


I'm just basically after some new lizard's but just like to know their habitat size viv for 1-2 of them and basic diet any advice appreciated.:no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I would not go any less than 4ft in height for water dragons personally, some peeps say 6ft but I feel they exagerate a little in some cases.
Food, I feed them as much as they want twice a day within a 10 minute period 

Viv type
Pleanty of climbing space, a swimming area is good (this can be a litter tray rub or even a built in pool)
Branches, loads of fake plants, I maintain my basking spot at 31 c with an ordinary spot bulb.

I use an arcadia 10% UVB on a reflector, soon to be upgraded to the arcadia T5 setup.

they require pretty high humidity, this tends to be the the thing alot of keepers neglect with water d's, I maintain mine at 60-70% humidity.

Food, crickets, roaches, earthworms, wax worms, marioworms, caterpillars, spiders, locusts, hoppers, and other wild foods.
Most peeps stick to the cricket and locust diet.
Dust with nutrobal 4 times a week with 2 calcium carbonate dusts.
Veg wise, similar to the green iguana (rocket, spring greens, mustard, carrot, parsnip, butternut squash, alfalfa, asparagus.
Refer you to the green iggy link in my signature, the veg requirements are similar.

I gut load all livefood with fresh fruit and veg.
Hope that helps.

they are pretty active and if you go for either, you won't regret it, in my expirience, basilisks don't make good handlers and hell can they move for england.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I would not go any less than 4ft in height for water dragons personally, some peeps say 6ft but I feel they exagerate a little in some cases.
> Food, I feed them as much as they want twice a day within a 10 minute period
> 
> Viv type
> ...


Ok thank's for the advice and this is what someone has done to their's not sure if it's good or not
gemmatony10's Channel - YouTube
and the post
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/780438-natural-vivarium-chinese-tree-dragons.html
I was gunna do this but?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Ok thank's for the advice and this is what someone has done to their's not sure if it's good or not
> gemmatony10's Channel - YouTube
> and the post
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/780438-natural-vivarium-chinese-tree-dragons.html
> I was gunna do this but?


Gema and tony are probibly one of the only handfuls of people I would trust on this forum for advice.

the second one I am not too sure about? the viv designs seem too small.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Gema and tony are probibly one of the only handfuls of people I would trust on this forum for advice.
> 
> the second one I am not too sure about? the viv designs seem too small.


 See i am not too sure about it either but i would like to have the bottom filled with water and the top have cliff with vine's leading up to them but i don't know if fish tank's get that high :lol2::lol2:maybe a 2foot high would do but as you said 4foot high i would try to get hold of a 4-5foot long fish tank though


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> See i am not too sure about it either but i would like to have the bottom filled with water and the top have cliff with vine's leading up to them but i don't know if fish tank's get that high :lol2::lol2:maybe a 2foot high would do but as you said 4foot high i would try to get hold of a 4-5foot long fish tank though


Yeah 2ft high would not last very long.
Gemma and Tony's viv is awesome I admit, but for two adult water dragons it would be small.

It would be an awesome design on a larger levell, even some peeps disagree with the 4ft height let alone 2 lol.

the issue is water dragons have a tendency to bump into glass alot, and it can cause them problems like (nose rub) and stress, they just never learn that it is a barrier, they can't see it, and they are pretty active lizards I do have to say.: victory:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah 2ft high would not last very long.
> Gemma and Tony's viv is awesome I admit, but for two adult water dragons it would be small.
> 
> It would be an awesome design on a larger levell, even some peeps disagree with the 4ft height let alone 2 lol.
> ...


So what would you reccomend a 4-5 foot high arboreal vivarium with a big rub as a water bowl, i think i might have trouble with humidity wise have you got any picture's of your's so i could have an idea


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> So what would you reccomend a 4-5 foot high arboreal vivarium with a big rub as a water bowl, i think i might have trouble with humidity wise have you got any picture's of your's so i could have an idea


In my lizard Album  on my profile.
It has a few more plants in now.
The humidity is pretty easily maintained with a humidifier and frequent mistings, heavy mistings 3-4 times a day with warm water can accomplish the right humidity depending on the viv size.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> In my lizard Album  on my profile.
> It has a few more plants in now.
> The humidity is pretty easily maintained with a humidifier and frequent mistings, heavy mistings 3-4 times a day with warm water can accomplish the right humidity depending on the viv size.


 Yeah i had a look it good what humidifier would you recommend Reptile Supplies, Reptile Accessories, Reptile Products, Reptile Shops, Reptile Pet Supplies, Reptile livefoods, online reptile shop, Exo Terra, Zoo Med,
and in the corner of my room i have a big space to build a tank in their it's about 5foot and abit high as it come up to my neck 4 foot long and around 1foot depth but i would make that bigger may 2 and a half 3foot maybe and at the top i would put a big dome with a strong spotlight or something around a foot away from basking spot and just kit it out with load's of bamboo stuck to the wall's of the viv with the bendy vine's going round and like a stairway leading to the top and a big water dish maybe big rub cut halfway down though so they can get in from the floor and of course a uvb light. i'm proberly gunna have to take the wood thing's of the wall :lol2:if i'm allowed if not going over it :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i had a look it good what humidifier would you recommend Reptile Supplies, Reptile Accessories, Reptile Products, Reptile Shops, Reptile Pet Supplies, Reptile livefoods, online reptile shop, Exo Terra, Zoo Med,
> and in the corner of my room i have a big space to build a tank in their it's about 5foot and abit high as it come up to my neck 4 foot long and around 1foot depth but i would make that bigger may 2 and a half 3foot maybe and at the top i would put a big dome with a strong spotlight or something around a foot away from basking spot and just kit it out with load's of bamboo stuck to the wall's of the viv with the bendy vine's going round and like a stairway leading to the top and a big water dish maybe big rub cut halfway down though so they can get in from the floor and of course a uvb light. i'm proberly gunna have to take the wood thing's of the wall :lol2:if i'm allowed if not going over it :lol2:


Well every humidifier does the trick really.
but I would go with this one.
Buy Bionaire Warm Mist Humidifier at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Humidifiers.

That viv sounds awesome, but in expirience, just remember anything built in usually ends up being left behind if you need to move.
I have had to leave loads of iguana cages behind after we moved because I built them in, I won't be doing that like ever again! to be certain.

So if you still live with parents etc, maybey use the space but build something into that space rather than build it in. if that makes sense.: victory:

the viv does sound awesome though.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well every humidifier does the trick really.
> but I would go with this one.
> Buy Bionaire Warm Mist Humidifier at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Humidifiers.
> 
> ...


Ok thank's for the humidifier idea and i do understand what you mean don't nail or glue it to the wall something that slot's in and i think i am definitely making this my project hopefull try to do it before christmas but all come's in time before christmas i would love but i suppose i could get some of the stuff over christmas or for christmas give's me something to do that day :lol2::lol2: drilling and cutting on christmas day HAHA i can actually imagine it now.
Look's amazing


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Ok thank's for the humidifier idea and i do understand what you mean don't nail or glue it to the wall something that slot's in and i think i am definitely making this my project hopefull try to do it before christmas but all come's in time before christmas i would love but i suppose i could get some of the stuff over christmas or for christmas give's me something to do that day :lol2::lol2: drilling and cutting on christmas day HAHA i can actually imagine it now.
> Look's amazing


 
Meh I am not rushing anything at the minute, too many things having a financial impact on me at the moment, after xmas I think I am just going to focus on improving my current enclosures.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Meh I am not rushing anything at the minute, too many things having a financial impact on me at the moment, after xmas I think I am just going to focus on improving my current enclosures.


I might just collect some bit's up now and then start to do bit's at a time might just start with the wood and build the vivarium just so i have a thought of where thing's go.
Just had a thought i could possible put a 3-4foot long fish tank at the bottom of the vivarium instead of a big rub or 2foot long so there is a water side and a damp side.
would you recommend a solid wood back or the other chip board sort of thing plus it will be against the wall


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> I might just collect some bit's up now and then start to do bit's at a time might just start with the wood and build the vivarium just so i have a thought of where thing's go.
> Just had a thought i could possible put a 3-4foot long fish tank at the bottom of the vivarium instead of a big rub or 2foot long so there is a water side and a damp side.
> would you recommend a solid wood back or the other chip board sort of thing plus it will be against the wall


solid wood would last alot longer, especially in high humidity.
it sounds good with the fish tank idea, if I can be botherd I might do something similar at some point lol.

on that note I am off to bed, night dude.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> solid wood would last alot longer, especially in high humidity.
> it sounds good with the fish tank idea, if I can be botherd I might do something similar at some point lol.
> 
> on that note I am off to bed, night dude.


Yeah i think i might do it with a fish tank filter in it with a heater or heatmatt underneath but will have to test it out first to see the temperature i'm getting.
night


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i think i might do it with a fish tank filter in it with a heater or heatmatt underneath but will have to test it out first to see the temperature i'm getting.
> night


 
Just buy a water heater thing, heatmats are useless trying to heat water, I tried it once.: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just buy a water heater thing, heatmats are useless trying to heat water, I tried it once.: victory:


Agreed, get the right tool for the job...... Heat mats are for heating insects and baby snakes.... Water heaters are far more efficient at heating water...


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> I might just collect some bit's up now and then start to do bit's at a time might just start with the wood and build the vivarium just so i have a thought of where thing's go.
> Just had a thought i could possible put a 3-4foot long fish tank at the bottom of the vivarium instead of a big rub or 2foot long so there is a water side and a damp side.
> would you recommend a solid wood back or the other chip board sort of thing plus it will be against the wall


just make sure that you use Yacht Varnish, dries like concrete, will make any wood 100% water tight! Stinks too, so you know it works lol.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well every humidifier does the trick really.
> but I would go with this one.
> Buy Bionaire Warm Mist Humidifier at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Humidifiers.
> 
> ...


Not enough control over the settings on this one, I would say just the one that I use. They don't need to be warm mist humidfiers anyway. Any fluctuations in temprature should be controlled by thermostats, so if in the unlikely even you put "ice cold" water in then the stats should then compensate for the drop in temps.

I just put warm water in, turn it on, lasts a few days and by that point the water is at room temp anyway. I have never noticed a dip in temps, but I use AHS 500 Watt heaters and stats for eveything that heats anything.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Back on the original subject, as I recall, emerald swifts are a montane species. Part of the problem keepers had getting them to last for any length of time was keeping them in set-ups designed for lowland species; ie too hot. And yes, they are (at least partially) omnivourous, but I can't remember the proportion of vegetable food vis a vis insects.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Not enough control over the settings on this one, I would say just the one that I use. They don't need to be warm mist humidfiers anyway. Any fluctuations in temprature should be controlled by thermostats, so if in the unlikely even you put "ice cold" water in then the stats should then compensate for the drop in temps.
> 
> I just put warm water in, turn it on, lasts a few days and by that point the water is at room temp anyway. I have never noticed a dip in temps, but I use AHS 500 Watt heaters and stats for eveything that heats anything.


See I don't use a stat for the water d's the spot bulb/s (because I installed another) acheives a perfect temperature and basking spot from the distance I installed it.
If the viv was any bigger I think I would need to use a stat with a higher wattage bulb in honesty but I get away with it quite nicely.
I have an oil radiator in the room for back ground heat too, but thats generally for all the animals and not just the water d's.
thats one of the reasons I don't use the MVB's either otherwise I would do.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> See I don't use a stat for the water d's the spot bulb/s (because I installed another) acheives a perfect temperature and basking spot from the distance I installed it.
> If the viv was any bigger I think I would need to use a stat with a higher wattage bulb in honesty but I get away with it quite nicely.
> I have an oil radiator in the room for back ground heat too, but thats generally for all the animals and not just the water d's.
> thats one of the reasons I don't use the MVB's either otherwise I would do.


Yeah just meant for the humidfier, using the cold one won't affect temps...

I used to just to that, get a bulb and a bit of trial and error. Old school way lol always worked for me.

U still keen on those MBV bulbs? Never again am I using them! Especially now that I have T5!!! They are amazing! My AWD has percked right up, likes to knibble the auld fingers a lot now though, I know I have poted a few times saying, but he's mental! I think he does not understand that fingers are not food.....

You can see it's a feeding response and not defensive by the way that he approaches them. He looks, squints his head and goes for a bite :bash:

Quite funny though, think I will do the auld monitor trick go in wth a fist! No one really has any info on AWD so going it kind of alone, just treating them like any other lizard though.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah just meant for the humidfier, using the cold one won't affect temps...
> 
> I used to just to that, get a bulb and a bit of trial and error. Old school way lol always worked for me.
> 
> ...


No I am not keen on the MVB's but I failed to metion this was before we had that good discussion on the iguana thread and before I read johns article in PRK, if I didn't know that I would probibly be using a MVB right now.?

the water dragons next investment is a T5 setup, as is Albus's when his tube runs out, I just wanna get the best out of what was paid for before I move onto something else save a few penies too.

Albus is due to be changed in January so it should be good, I might do the wd's then too.
With any animal I had I was unsure of I went with the old school way of keeping them and usually with good success, the MHD being one of them I went without even reading anything, it was just trial and error basicly, we all know about their temps now though. 

So yeah I agree with a bit of imprivisation from time to time.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> No I am not keen on the MVB's but I failed to metion this was before we had that good discussion on the iguana thread and before I read johns article in PRK, if I didn't know that I would probibly be using a MVB right now.?
> 
> the water dragons next investment is a T5 setup, as is Albus's when his tube runs out, I just wanna get the best out of what was paid for before I move onto something else save a few penies too.
> 
> ...



Yeah get your monies worth from what you have. I have moved my AWD into the new flat, I have decided that the cupboard is too cold to keep any reptiles in. Plus I keep the cat litter trays in there too. Just going to stick my my BCI and my WD's for the moment. There really is no space left for anything else :devil:

It would just be compromising space that I can give to my WD, not too keen on that. I can build a 4x3x..... Well how ever high I wish too, so I think I will just to that and leave it at that. The OH is going a bit mental with me and my reps, we only have a two bedrooms :devil::devil:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> See i am not too sure about it either but i would like to have the bottom filled with water and the top have cliff with vine's leading up to them but i don't know if fish tank's get that high :lol2::lol2:maybe a 2foot high would do but as you said 4foot high i would try to get hold of a 4-5foot long fish tank though


 Hey, i just brought a Ax48 measure 4ft high 4ft lenth 2ft depth to house my one CWD i also brought a 4ft long by 1ft high by 1ft depth fish tank i had to cut 2 inches off the fish tank to fit inside of the vivarium as for glass cwd do rubb up it mine never and then started it so i put a 4inch bit of frosted glass across it from B&Q as the pic shows on his old vivarium the neww one comes tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Would anyone recommend a waterfall for their enclosure instead of a humidifer if it was kept close enough to the heat and it will give of humidity Reptile Waterfalls - Surrey Pet Supplies 
the exo terra large one is 1foot by 1foot by 1foot close enough


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> Would anyone recommend a waterfall for their enclosure instead of a humidifer if it was kept close enough to the heat and it will give of humidity Reptile Waterfalls - Surrey Pet Supplies
> the exo terra large one is 1foot by 1foot by 1foot close enough



No they collect far too much bacteria, they are also not as effective at raising humidity as a humidifier.

Humidifier is a more sanitary option, more control over the flow also.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

My tank at the bottom in the one at the moment is jsut all water with 2 water falls, it keeps the humidity 70-80% i've never had to spray it but maintained its humidity but you need a water fall that creates splashing to help keep the humidity up!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> No they collect far too much bacteria, they are also not as effective at raising humidity as a humidifier.
> 
> Humidifier is a more sanitary option, more control over the flow also.


 Ok i was just looking at all my option's so thank's


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

wilko92 said:


> My tank at the bottom in the one at the moment is jsut all water with 2 water falls, it keeps the humidity 70-80% i've never had to spray it but maintained its humidity but you need a water fall that creates splashing to help keep the humidity up!


Far easier with a humidifier..... Put a timer on, set it to the humidity and away you go.....
Would get your humidity levels no problem in a viv that size...


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok this might sound the most stupidist question ever but i'm gunna ask it anyway don't flame at me or anything but can i keep white's tree frog's with water dragon's as their the same humidity and roughly the same temperature i think cause i know you can keep some different lizard and frog's together but didn't know


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Would anyone recommend a waterfall for their enclosure instead of a humidifer if it was kept close enough to the heat and it will give of humidity Reptile Waterfalls - Surrey Pet Supplies
> the exo terra large one is 1foot by 1foot by 1foot close enough


I agree with Steve aboyt the humidifier vs a waterfeature, both our bathrooms are on the first floor of the house (which is stupid) and the water d's are kept up stairs on the third floor, if they were nearer the bathrooms and kitchen it would be easier to maintain them, I would have a water feature in there along with a proper swimming pool too, but overall a humidifier will do the job, its the humidity you really should worry about with these guys, my little rescue had none what so ever when I picked him up and he drank and drank and drank for the firt few months constantly, the poor thing really was dehydrated.

I might do the pool for them when I move.: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Ok this might sound the most stupidist question ever but i'm gunna ask it anyway don't flame at me or anything but can i keep white's tree frog's with water dragon's as their the same humidity and roughly the same temperature i think cause i know you can keep some different lizard and frog's together but didn't know


No idea on that one, but I know alot of amphibians can be posionous, and the water dragons are very oppurtunistic with anything that moves.

I would say no in this case.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> Ok this might sound the most stupidist question ever but i'm gunna ask it anyway don't flame at me or anything but can i keep white's tree frog's with water dragon's as their the same humidity and roughly the same temperature i think cause i know you can keep some different lizard and frog's together but didn't know


Nope checked this out myself, once your WD is big enough it will eat the frog and also if it goes near the basking temp it will drop dead.... The basking temps are too high for them.... The only thing that you can really keep with a WD is another one.

Put fish in a rub and watch it go fishing, looks great to see them catching them, they must be guppies or minnows or something. NOT goldfish, there are enzymes in them that are really bad for WD's....


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Nope checked this out myself, once your WD is big enough it will eat the frog and also if it goes near the basking temp it will drop dead.... The basking temps are too high for them.... The only thing that you can really keep with a WD is another one.
> 
> Put fish in a rub and watch it go fishing, looks great to see them catching them, they must be guppies or minnows or something. NOT goldfish, there are enzymes in them that are really bad for WD's....


Ok just wanted to know as i had white's tree frog's when i was younger and i absolutely love them i think their wicked i wouldn't do it unless i absolutely knew i think it might be anole's that you can keep them with or day lizard or something but whatever will two water dragon's be ok in the encolsure i'm gunna make obviously female's


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> Ok just wanted to know as i had white's tree frog's when i was younger and i absolutely love them i think their wicked i wouldn't do it unless i absolutely knew i think it might be anole's that you can keep them with or day lizard or something but whatever will two water dragon's be ok in the encolsure i'm gunna make obviously female's


I am not sure what size, you are going for. You can keep 1.1 or 1.2 males are very territorial with each other.

I thing the min for 2 is something like 4x2x5..... Something along those lines anyway, been a few years since I kept CWD.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Back on topic.
The care for Emerald swifts is very straightforward.
As Ron said one of the main reasons why Emerald swifts would die in the past was because people were giving them an extremely hot basking spot of 90°F. Whic is way too high for Emerald swifts as they are a montane species. A maximum basking spot of 83°F is gret for them.
Other than the lower temps, their set-up should be the same sas the universal rainforest set-up, Arcadia T5 6% UV tube spanning the length of the vivarium, or a 12% T5 UV strip if using an Exo terra. A minimum viv size of 3ftx15inchx15iinch (LxWxH) wooden or glass viv. I really wouldn't recommend an enclosure any smaller then this a it can be quite difficult to get a correct thermal gradeint in smaller vivs. You thend to end up with the same temperature across the entire viv. Glass is acceptable with Emeral swifts because of the low temepratures they require. Sunstrate of bark, or even better a living substrate so that you do not have to disturb them for a full clean out, as they are very quick and they will most likely breed a lot better if not disturbed. You should give their set-up a good mist every moening to raise the humidity and give them an opertunity to drink.

This then leads on to the fact that they really aren't a species ofr handeling as they are extremely quick.
Feeding wise, they are on most part very good feeders a diet aily made up of crickets and locusts with treats of mealworms and waxworms is great. When I had them I did try them with veg but they really weren't that interested. mid you the same applies with Pink tongues and I am yet to see mine eat just plain veg or here of any other veg eating Pink tongues.
However, they are rumored to have an omnivores diet so it could deffinately be worth just putting a small dish of the veg you would give to your Iguana in with them and see if they eat it. The usual suplementation routine applies and offer well gut loaded livefood every other morning rather than feeding them everyday to make sure they do eat the livefood.
SOmething that you may be glad to here is that no matte what condition WC's come in they always seem to bounce back and they seem eo be an extremely hardy species. When given the right set-up.

Regarding breeding, I never actually got mine to breed. However, them being a montane species rather than laying eggs they give birth to live young and as long as you keep the conditions correct and provide plenty of hiding areas, as they are a shy diurnal species, then they should breed. And just remove the young and put them in a smaller set-up with exactly the same conditions and feeding routine. 

I would strongley recommend them as they are a stunning species and are quite entertaining to watch when they have settled in. :2thumb:

If you do decide to get them I expect to see pics of them as you don't see them about much. Which is a real shame as they are an extremely stunning species. :mf_dribble:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> I am not sure what size, you are going for. You can keep 1.1 or 1.2 males are very territorial with each other.
> 
> I thing the min for 2 is something like 4x2x5..... Something along those lines anyway, been a few years since I kept CWD.


 Ok thank's the tank would be roughly 5 foot high 4 foot long and i could make it as far out as i want really but i was thinking 2 foot to 3 foot


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Back on topic.
> The care for Emerald swifts is very straightforward.
> As Ron said one of the main reasons why Emerald swifts would die in the past was because people were giving them an extremely hot basking spot of 90°F. Whic is way too high for Emerald swifts as they are a montane species. A maximum basking spot of 83°F is gret for them.
> Other than the lower temps, their set-up should be the same sas the universal rainforest set-up, Arcadia T5 6% UV tube spanning the length of the vivarium, or a 12% T5 UV strip if using an Exo terra. A minimum viv size of 3ftx15inchx15iinch (LxWxH) wooden or glass viv. I really wouldn't recommend an enclosure any smaller then this a it can be quite difficult to get a correct thermal gradeint in smaller vivs. You thend to end up with the same temperature across the entire viv. Glass is acceptable with Emeral swifts because of the low temepratures they require. Sunstrate of bark, or even better a living substrate so that you do not have to disturb them for a full clean out, as they are very quick and they will most likely breed a lot better if not disturbed. You should give their set-up a good mist every moening to raise the humidity and give them an opertunity to drink.
> ...


 
WOW! someone knows their stuff.
Cheers dude.

appreciate the response, I am deffo keen on these little guys.
Putting a small dish of iguana food in with them is fine for me my igunaa gets 2 shops a week so there is always pleanty of food veg wise and I grow quite a bit too, I gut load the cricks with them too and the millipede enjoys some of it too, usually the scraps of what is left, (no such thing as waste in my home)

Not sure if I would breed them? but who knows what the future will bring


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> Ok thank's the tank would be roughly 5 foot high 4 foot long and i could make it as far out as i want really but i was thinking 2 foot to 3 foot


I would go for 3 bigger the better.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> I would go for 3 bigger the better.


Yeah it's just the matter of trying to get the wood right with the aqaurium glue stuff :lol2::lol2: but i will definitely give it a go.
When i was up world of water before they had a massive glass hexgon tank that had a little flowing river around a little island it was quite cool actually the lizard's seem quite happy with it


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> WOW! someone knows their stuff.
> Cheers dude.
> 
> appreciate the response, I am deffo keen on these little guys.
> ...


One thing i forgot to tell you is that, unlike quite a few other lizard species, Emerald's are fine in 1.1 pairs. The males don't seem to harras the females as much as say with Beardie's. Or in a 1 male to a couple of females breeding group is fine as well. :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> One thing i forgot to tell you is that, unlike quite a few other lizard species, Emerald's are fine in 1.1 pairs. The males don't seem to harras the females as much as say with Beardie's. Or in a 1 male to a couple of females breeding group is fine as well. :2thumb:


I don't want to get flamed for this but my male doesn't harras my female bearded dragon


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

sorry not read all the threads but did you get these dixon? my local had eastern fence lizards that i nearly bought lol and god dam there fast lol and have a fair set on nashers on them aswell lol


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

kirky1980 said:


> sorry not read all the threads but did you get these dixon? my local had eastern fence lizards that i nearly bought lol and god dam there fast lol and have a fair set on nashers on them aswell lol


Oh yes. I know all to well the speed and teeth of the Western fence lizards. :devil:
They would make a nice display species though. :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Oh yes. I know all to well the speed and teeth of the Western fence lizards. :devil:
> They would make a nice display species though. :whistling2:


i know haha i have thought abought it a few times lol but im quickly running out of room these days lol iv already sneaked in 6 new reptiles this year lol so much for only wanting a leo :whistling2:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok this might sound mean to get a snake then sell it but i couldn't get water dragon's otherwise i might have sold a royal python to fund some of the water dragon's exspence's and plus my mum said i can only keep a select few snake's if i want to get lizard's and does anyone think i might be rushing in to water dragon's if i want to get them before or after christmas even though i will pretty much be reading caresheet's everyday and buying water dragon's book's and going to my local pet shop to hold them hopefully and get some advice


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> sorry not read all the threads but did you get these dixon? my local had eastern fence lizards that i nearly bought lol and god dam there fast lol and have a fair set on nashers on them aswell lol


 
No mate, but I am sure I will be, if I have any luck with breeding I might do you a good deed : victory:

Eastern fence lizards are another one I can't say I have seen in honesty but I will keep my eye peeled


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Ok this might sound mean to get a snake then sell it but i couldn't get water dragon's otherwise i might have sold a royal python to fund some of the water dragon's exspence's and plus my mum said i can only keep a select few snake's if i want to get lizard's and does anyone think i might be rushing in to water dragon's if i want to get them before or after christmas even though i will pretty much be reading caresheet's everyday and buying water dragon's book's and going to my local pet shop to hold them hopefully and get some advice


My expirience mate, never rush, there is still many things on my list I have not kept yet, but I do intend too, I will never rush, I have worked with a few but it has taken nearly 5 years for me to consider a water dragon, and the the others happned unintentionally.

If your still young, you have many years ahead to enjoy the hobby in all aspects, taking your time reaps its rewards.: victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> No mate, but I am sure I will be, if I have any luck with breeding I might do you a good deed : victory:
> 
> Eastern fence lizards are another one I can't say I have seen in honesty but I will keep my eye peeled


haha that may tempt me more lmao 

they look pretty much the same but have a blue underside and are more slivery in colour still totally rapid though, i hated selling them because there were a nightmare to catch haha


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> My expirience mate, never rush, there is still many things on my list I have not kept yet, but I do intend too, I will never rush, I have worked with a few but it has taken nearly 5 years for me to consider a water dragon, and the the others happned unintentionally.
> 
> If your still young, you have many years ahead to enjoy the hobby in all aspects, taking your time reaps its rewards.: victory:


unlike me that has had cant help myself lol saying that i did wait a year for my japalura's and waited nearly two for my yemen so not to bad i suppose :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> haha that may tempt me more lmao
> 
> they look pretty much the same but have a blue underside and are more slivery in colour still totally rapid though, i hated selling them because there were a nightmare to catch haha


Hahaha awesome dude.



kirky1980 said:


> unlike me that has had cant help myself lol saying that i did wait a year for my japalura's and waited nearly two for my yemen so not to bad i suppose :lol2:


well I have impulse bought before but I have had a good understanding of what I was buying into.:whistling2:

I prefer to take my time with many things, and do things bit by bit, it feels so much more rewarding and easier on the wallet too. 

Taking your time tends to give you a chance to do a really nice setup rather than having nothing else for yourself.

I am lucky in some aspects, some animals I haven't yet kept I have had the privilidge of working with still.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

kirky1980 said:


> haha that may tempt me more lmao
> 
> they look pretty much the same but have a blue underside and are more slivery in colour still totally rapid though, i hated selling them because there were a nightmare to catch haha


Only difference with caring for Fence lizard is that it's an arid set up rather than a tropical rainforest set-up and they require a 12% UV strip and a 90°F basking spot. And they lay eggs instead of giving birth to live young.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> No mate, but I am sure I will be, if I have any luck with breeding I might do you a good deed : victory:
> 
> Eastern fence lizards are another one I can't say I have seen in honesty but I will keep my eye peeled


I wouldn't bother too much with the swifts m8 want something a little more interesting go for a tunisian eyed lizard.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

iguanaquinn said:


> i wouldn't bother too much with the swifts m8 want something a little more interesting go for a tunisian eyed lizard.


 
i want emerald swifts lol!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hahaha awesome dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im not a fan of the impulse buy with the japaluras i saw the the week i got my first leo home lol and searched the uk for a year for them then they turned in my local haha i was like wtf haha

and yeah working with diferent reps was great in there like big tegus even the owers 15 year iggy betty and she is dog tame litiraly, then there was big snakes like adult bredle pythons and 11 ft female boa aswell i llove every bit of it lol


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> My expirience mate, never rush, there is still many things on my list I have not kept yet, but I do intend too, I will never rush, I have worked with a few but it has taken nearly 5 years for me to consider a water dragon, and the the others happned unintentionally.
> 
> If your still young, you have many years ahead to enjoy the hobby in all aspects, taking your time reaps its rewards.: victory:


Yeah i understand i might start to set up the inclosure and have everything ready and try to get the temperature and humidity right before i get one or two:lol2::lol2:i read that they go better by having a male and female together rather than female to female than male to male because of fighting and plus when i read stuff it pretty much all goes in if not i constanly keep going over it.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> No mate, but I am sure I will be, if I have any luck with breeding I might do you a good deed : victory:
> 
> Eastern fence lizards are another one I can't say I have seen in honesty but I will keep my eye peeled





Salazare Slytherin said:


> i want emerald swifts lol!


Fair wnough lol. They are nice to watch. Active as hell and they are mental. I just like to hold my reps.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Can anyone recommend any good care sheet's for water dragon's


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Can anyone recommend any good care sheet's for water dragon's


 Dragon Tips - Important information and tips about Chinese water dragon care (ill, sick, care, cage, diet, problem) If you need any help feel free to drop me a PM and i can help you out as best as i can : victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

scotty667 said:


> Can anyone recommend any good care sheet's for water dragon's


Here's good tip, get an Australian Waterdragon lol


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

:2thumb::2thumb:Ok thank's and i will be pm if i need any more help and i have been thinking about different water dragon's hence why i said water dragon but it's whatever my local pet store's can get :no1::no1:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok so i have read all that but it say's nothing about their enclosure size or anything i know people have told me the size but that caresheet had nothing about enclosure size :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Philipe de vosjoli has a small book on water dragons and basilisks for basic care ( very cheap): victory:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Philipe de vosjoli has a small book on water dragons and basilisks for basic care ( very cheap): victory:


I might go up pet's at home tommarow to see if they got any water dragon's book i am honestly not to bothered on how cheap they are i just want to make sure everything is best i can get it.
I have sold my royal python by the way to a very nice couple from bournmouth who seemed to know their stuff as her partner has a bosc moniter and was talking to me for a while about my other animal's:lol2::lol2:, i wouldn't have sold him but mother's choice :lol2nly allowed a couple snake's but will go toward's funding my water dragon's now


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> I might go up pet's at home tommarow to see if they got any water dragon's book i am honestly not to bothered on how cheap they are i just want to make sure everything is best i can get it.
> I have sold my royal python by the way to a very nice couple from bournmouth who seemed to know their stuff as her partner has a bosc moniter and was talking to me for a while about my other animal's:lol2::lol2:, i wouldn't have sold him but mother's choice :lol2nly allowed a couple snake's but will go toward's funding my water dragon's now


 Pets at home dont sell them  only on leos and beardies i looked myself lol get yourself down the libary or a book shop :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> Pets at home dont sell them  only on leos and beardies i looked myself lol get yourself down the libary or a book shop :2thumb:


I thought i saw one at my pet's at home though as they have a lot of book's on all different reptile's now


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> I might go up pet's at home tommarow to see if they got any water dragon's book i am honestly not to bothered on how cheap they are i just want to make sure everything is best i can get it.
> I have sold my royal python by the way to a very nice couple from bournmouth who seemed to know their stuff as her partner has a bosc moniter and was talking to me for a while about my other animal's:lol2::lol2:, i wouldn't have sold him but mother's choice :lol2nly allowed a couple snake's but will go toward's funding my water dragon's now


 
awwwww rarely do I have the heart to sell any of mine, I have sold a royal python on here but that was because he didn't fit in with my plans sadly but a lovely couple from uni who were just starting into the hobby were happy to offer him a great home.:2thumb:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> I thought i saw one at my pet's at home though as they have a lot of book's on all different reptile's now


 Oh right the one by me must be delayed then! ahaha they got little books in store lol


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> Oh right the one by me must be delayed then! ahaha they got little books in store lol


Well if they have got one i will come on here and tell you i know up north pet's at home store's are getting corn snake's


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> awwwww rarely do I have the heart to sell any of mine, I have sold a royal python on here but that was because he didn't fit in with my plans sadly but a lovely couple from uni who were just starting into the hobby were happy to offer him a great home.:2thumb:


I am sad for him as i would of loved to see him grow but i suppose that it's life and you have to make sacrifice's too, if you want to proceed in life.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> I am sad for him as i would of loved to see him grow but i suppose that it's life and you have to make sacrifice's too, if you want to proceed in life.


Yeah I suppose.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah I suppose.


I just read my comment over again i think i put that in a cruel way so i didn't mean it to sound that way


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> I just read my comment over again i think i put that in a cruel way so i didn't mean it to sound that way


 
If there was one thing I didn't think it was that you meant that.
I understand I had to give my own royal up due to other plans, but some days I regret it.

I wont do it again, I will rehome animals after they are back to something reasonible in health but that is all.: victory:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> If there was one thing I didn't think it was that you meant that.
> I understand I had to give my own royal up due to other plans, but some days I regret it.
> 
> I wont do it again, I will rehome animals after they are back to something reasonible in health but that is all.: victory:


Yeah i already regret it but he has gone to a nice and intelligent couple that will give him all he need's i will text or ring them next week to see how he's getting on


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Would anyone recommend these for humidity control
Zoo Med Repti-Fogger RF-10 - Surrey Pet Supplies
Fogger XL Ultrasonic Mist Generator - Surrey Pet Supplies
Lucky Reptile Humidity Control II HC-2UK - Surrey Pet Supplies
Lucky Reptile Terra Fan Set TF-1UK - Surrey Pet Supplies
not to sure on the fan set but the humdifier's look's decent


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Mate you might attract better attention if you make a water dragon thread, that way you can hear a varied few inputs from a few members and make an informed decision 

Some keepers do well with one product others don't do so well.
I haven't used any of those so I can't commment.: victory:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Mate you might attract better attention if you make a water dragon thread, that way you can hear a varied few inputs from a few members and make an informed decision
> 
> Some keepers do well with one product others don't do so well.
> I haven't used any of those so I can't commment.: victory:


I thought you might say that as i am intruding your thread and i appologise for that but i was thinking if i make my own thread it will all kick off again :lol2: i might just do it anyway


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> I thought you might say that as i am intruding your thread and i appologise for that but i was thinking if i make my own thread it will all kick off again :lol2: i might just do it anyway


It is okay... any nurotics just ignore them, if peeps get a bit funny I might go in and explode.:flrt:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is okay... any nurotics just ignore them, if peeps get a bit funny I might go in and explode.:flrt:


Ok then i might do it WATCH MY BACK :notworthy:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Ok then i might do it WATCH MY BACK :notworthy:


 
Just be polite  its got alot to do with how you word things too.: victory:
It is a forum for help and to share expiriences, not a flaming groind for peeps to spout the same crap at every given oppurtunity.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just be polite  its got alot to do with how you word things too.: victory:
> It is a forum for help and to share expiriences, not a flaming groind for peeps to spout the same crap at every given oppurtunity.


I have one up their now and i think i have worded it appropreitely


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Bumpty bumpty bump bump let's get this thread back to the top woop woop.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

It won't be ontil after xmas I get these, unless I fins someone selling them supercheap !


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It won't be ontil after xmas I get these, unless I fins someone selling them supercheap !


Yeah i thought i would get you post back up their unless you found someone selling them and got all the information you need.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i thought i would get you post back up their unless you found someone selling them and got all the information you need.


 
Yeah I am sure I have got at some idea


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah I am sure I have got at some idea


I have gone off the idea of emerald swift's but gone on to the idea of a water dragon or iguana (i want a big challenge) but don't know which one yet AWD CWD.








Can you explain the colour's to me i absolutely love the white one basically i thought their was only red and green.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> I have gone off the idea of emerald swift's but gone on to the idea of a water dragon or iguana (i want a big challenge) but don't know which one yet AWD CWD.
> image
> Can you explain the colour's to me i absolutely love the white one basically i thought their was only red and green.


 I've seen this pic before, just different kinds of iguna the white one is an albino :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> I have gone off the idea of emerald swift's but gone on to the idea of a water dragon or iguana (i want a big challenge) but don't know which one yet AWD CWD.
> image
> Can you explain the colour's to me i absolutely love the white one basically i thought their was only red and green.


 
Morph iguanas are not my area dude, your best off messaging iguanaroom on here, he breeds them and has a great understanding of them and the colours.

The red iguana is a colour variation of the green, it is not a morph at all 
The red iguana, as it gets older will eventually loose those reds and go to a rusty brown with more greens showing through with age, which is what baffles me why shops sell them for £40-£50 more.

I do know that the UVB is a tricky one for albino iguanas, infact I was messaged about that this morning and I have no clue how you go about it?

Your best off messaging iguanaroom as I say.

Scotty ma boy, I will say that an iguana is a big commitment, your still young, and in a few years time you may want to go to college and then maybe university, an iguanas upkeep is very expensive and in most cases you won't get any gratification for it and they can be even more difficult at certain points of the year (I have known even expirienced keepers get peed off and say they had enough)

If you can look to the future, be sure you can afford an iguana.
I would hate to have not said anything now and then see another iguana rehomed in a few years time.

They can truly be a challange and quite a handful even to (those keepers who are considerd expireinced) 

I am not saying it to put you off, but I know your young, and your future could go either way just yet, although you show a keen interest that in itself does concern me.

I would be happy for you to come to my home and try your hand with Albus to see if an iguana really is the reptile for you, he is just over 18 months and is very tempermental, I would be happy to use him as an example.

I also have water dragons too, so you maybey could come take a look at those too, if that isn't possible well the offer was there


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Scotty is getting offerd some Bow chica wooww wowww? :gasp:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> Scotty is getting offerd some Bow chica wooww wowww? :gasp:


 
I know:gasp:
He should be honoured.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I know:gasp:
> He should be honoured.


 he should indeed i put my offer on the table and it got rejected! :devil:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

I am honoured it brought a tear to my eye LOL:blush: and wilko when was the offer their :Na_Na_Na_Na:
It's a very long way to travel, i'll have a think about it maybe after christmas.
I do know the commitment it will need that's why i'm still on and off about it i am in college now and bored as s**t with it i'm not at college as much as most people are 19 hour's a week i'm their unlike the 40 hour's most people are.
EDIT: It does my head in when people sell the red and green iguana at different price's the only difference about them i think is one originate's from the north and one the south or somethink like that.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> I am honoured it brought a tear to my eye LOL:blush: and wilko when was the offer their :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 it was on sals kitchen table :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> it was on sals kitchen table :whistling2:


:whip::whip::whip:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

I proberly won't be commenting straight away cause i'm finishing building my leopard gecko's vivarium.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> I proberly won't be commenting straight away cause i'm finishing building my leopard gecko's vivarium.


 
build me one.:whistling2:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :whip::whip::whip:


 :flrt:


Salazare Slytherin said:


> build me one.:whistling2:


 Ditto this! i just found out my two leos are female Awquardddd i was planning on breeding them :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> :flrt:
> 
> Ditto this! i just found out my two leos are female Awquardddd i was planning on breeding them :whistling2: :lol2:


 
LOL!
I have two females together, I have no intention to breed them, they are just pets.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> LOL!
> I have two females together, I have no intention to breed them, they are just pets.


 yeh mine are just pets but they live together going to see what they done and see how it goes i got some one with an incubator that would hatch them for me, but i just thought to check i brought them as male and female but checked anyway turns out they both female :lol2: was going to use it as abit of a learning curve but never mind lol!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> yeh mine are just pets but they live together going to see what they done and see how it goes i got some one with an incubator that would hatch them for me, but i just thought to check i brought them as male and female but checked anyway turns out they both female :lol2: was going to use it as abit of a learning curve but never mind lol!


I love my geckos but damn they are boring. lol.
they really are....


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I love my geckos but damn they are boring. lol.
> they really are....


 i know! haha! when they look at you its asif there watching paint dry like Durrrrrrr hahaha! so funny but they are cute, why i got a CWD abit more active and lively


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

My leopard gecko is only proberly 5 month's old now and i'm going to buy a big female from my local pet store she is absolutely gorgeous.
I was half way through drilling some hole's in the wood and the f:censor:king drill piece snapped.LOL
So i only got the bottom and side's fitted at the moment.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> i know! haha! when they look at you its asif there watching paint dry like Durrrrrrr hahaha! so funny but they are cute, why i got a CWD abit more active and lively


Yup, they are lively and full of character I do have to say 



scotty667 said:


> My leopard gecko is only proberly 5 month's old now and i'm going to buy a big female from my local pet store she is absolutely gorgeous.
> I was half way through drilling some hole's in the wood and the f:censor:king drill piece snapped.LOL
> So i only got the bottom and side's fitted at the moment.


LOL!

I had a drill land on my head once! was reparing an enclosure actually, whenever me and my mate get together to repair something a drill always falls on my head! no lie!

he makes the egyption plagues look like heaven.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yup, they are lively and full of character I do have to say
> 
> 
> LOL!
> ...


I had a drill fall on my hand with the four way drill piece still in it and you can still see it scared on my hand.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> I had a drill fall on my hand with the four way drill piece still in it and you can still see it scared on my hand.


lol :no1::lol2:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

how much do you two bodge!? haha doing diy i dont think i've ever had an accident :-o haha! one thing i do remeber is my dad drilling holes threw a door for a handle useing a spade drill bit, he done the one hole threw to the other side of the door and was drilling into the door for the barrel of the door handle, how ever my brother who was young at the time thought it would be a good idea to stick his finger in the hole, as he did my dad went threw and took his finger off LOL left hanging by abit of skin :lol2:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> how much do you two bodge!? haha doing diy i dont think i've ever had an accident :-o haha! one thing i do remeber is my dad drilling holes threw a door for a handle useing a spade drill bit, he done the one hole threw to the other side of the door and was drilling into the door for the barrel of the door handle, how ever my brother who was young at the time thought it would be a good idea to stick his finger in the hole, as he did my dad went threw and took his finger off LOL left hanging by abit of skin :lol2:


Well you should jion in then.
My dad before he stop being a mechanic he smashed his rib cage up with a spanner or something like that and he was alway's getting metal under his skin.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Well you should jion in then.
> My dad before he stop being a mechanic he smashed his rib cage up with a spanner or something like that and he was alway's getting metal under his skin.


 Lmao! when i worked for the council some one took the tip of there finger off in the hedge trimmer! he locked it on full revs and got a stick snagged in the blade is stead of turning off the full revs or the whole thing! he went n grabbed the stick and pulled out out with his bare hand and managed to catch his finger :devil: after that powertools wernt allowed and had to do everything by hand! that was a real pain in the bum! lol


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> Lmao! when i worked for the council some one took the tip of there finger off in the hedge trimmer! he locked it on full revs and got a stick snagged in the blade is stead of turning off the full revs or the whole thing! he went n grabbed the stick and pulled out out with his bare hand and managed to catch his finger :devil: after that powertools wernt allowed and had to do everything by hand! that was a real pain in the bum! lol


HAHA i think that's commom sence LOL but i guess it was just in the moment thing.
Anyone got anything else to share?.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> HAHA i think that's commom sence LOL but i guess it was just in the moment thing.
> Anyone got anything else to share?.


 Well he didnt have the name dopey dan for no reason... haha!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> how much do you two bodge!? haha doing diy i dont think i've ever had an accident :-o haha! one thing i do remeber is my dad drilling holes threw a door for a handle useing a spade drill bit, he done the one hole threw to the other side of the door and was drilling into the door for the barrel of the door handle, how ever my brother who was young at the time thought it would be a good idea to stick his finger in the hole, as he did my dad went threw and took his finger off LOL left hanging by abit of skin :lol2:


You dont want to know.: victory:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

HAHA DOPEY DAN.
Anyway back to the iguana everyone think it's a bad idea then.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> HAHA DOPEY DAN.
> Anyway back to the iguana everyone think it's a bad idea then.


Trust me it is a bad idea while your at college.
My offer still stands, I am sure Albus will whip and bite you for your troubles.

He costs me £17-£20 weekly in food.
I grow food for him too and collect wild foods otherwise I would easily be paying alot more.
This is without the cost of electricity.

A water dragon in my honest opinion would be a much better option, males can be tempermental also with these lizards.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

:whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> image
> 
> :whistling2:


damn you and your awesomeness!:whip:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> damn you and your awesomeness!:whip:


to be fair i don't keep them anymore lol, i did have them in a large communal set up, was emerald swifts, brown anoles, green anoles, house geckos, and red runners. Was purely a display tank in my bedroom, once i cleared all the tanks out of the house i never set it up again. Do have some nice bright green ones in the shop at the moment, well we did, not sure if we sold them or not yet.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> to be fair i don't keep them anymore lol, i did have them in a large communal set up, was emerald swifts, brown anoles, green anoles, house geckos, and red runners. Was purely a display tank in my bedroom, once i cleared all the tanks out of the house i never set it up again. Do have some nice bright green ones in the shop at the moment, well we did, not sure if we sold them or not yet.


 
 thats so unfair! I bet that looked ace though! do you have any pics of the setup itself?

and I wouldnt be able to travel very far at the moment with xams and everything, so it would be more local to stoke I am looking.: victory:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Trust me it is a bad idea while your at college.
> My offer still stands, I am sure Albus will whip and bite you for your troubles.
> 
> He costs me £17-£20 weekly in food.
> ...


Honestly that's what i want a tempermental lizard LOL i just want a lizard that's kinda hard to tame down.
Their was a RUFF NECK MONITOR (i think that's what it's called) up my local pet shop and when i looked in the cage he stood up and gave me an evil look but i think these are expensive and get big.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Honestly that's what i want a tempermental lizard LOL i just want a lizard that's kinda hard to tame down.
> Their was a RUFF NECK MONITOR (i think that's what it's called) up my local pet shop and when i looked in the cage he stood up and gave me an evil look but i think these are expensive and get big.


 
An green iguana is not the lizard to start out with, how will you pay for its food? upkeep, and vets? I find it hard to beleive you could manage it while at college? I know I couldnt and I worked at the weekends too.

Fortunately I had family that worked too so our iggys were lucky in that aspect but not all parents are willing to accept your responsisbilty.

My suggestion.
Try a spiny tailed iguana  much smaller, quite flighty and bitey and stunning looking.
Speak to Nblade about those, I am sure he has some.... lol.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> thats so unfair! I bet that looked ace though! do you have any pics of the setup itself?
> 
> and I wouldnt be able to travel very far at the moment with xams and everything, so it would be more local to stoke I am looking.: victory:


i have none uploaded actually, but i might be able to dig some of the hard drive when i next plug in, did look good though lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> i have none uploaded actually, but i might be able to dig some of the hard drive when i next plug in, did look good though lol


Yeah deffo do, I love communal setups, if looked after and thought out properly they can be ace to look at.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> An green iguana is not the lizard to start out with, how will you pay for its food? upkeep, and vets? I find it hard to beleive you could manage it while at college? I know I couldnt and I worked at the weekends too.
> 
> Fortunately I had family that worked too so our iggys were lucky in that aspect but not all parents are willing to accept your responsisbilty.
> 
> ...


Yeah after reading that i don't think i would be able to cope with it epecially my family don't really care about the animal's i got LOL if it was up to my mum she would get rid of them all but she just say's whatever you get you pay for.
I might just after christmas sort out another vivarium for one of my corn snake's get a leopard gecko or two (breeding) then eveluate my budget and then think about spiney tailed iguana or most proberly some sort of water dragon's.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

scotty667 said:


> I have gone off the idea of emerald swift's but gone on to the idea of a water dragon or iguana (i want a big challenge) but don't know which one yet AWD CWD.
> image
> Can you explain the colour's to me i absolutely love the white one basically i thought their was only red and green.


there is the standard green iggy, then you have the reds, which some can be a nice red throughout their lifetime, others start quite green then go red, and others start a nice red then go more rusty red as they age, but your standard male green iggy will go orangy and reddish when he is in breeding mode anyway. 

The yellowy one is albino, you can get them over here now, alot cheaper then they used to be but still a few hundred pounds, they also require more care due to not being able to tolerate as high uv levels as the standard greens. 

the blue is an axanthic, these are still very rare and very expensive to get, however don't seem to have any problems with care, 

the white one is a snow, you get them by breeding the albino (yellowy one to the blue axanthic) well you then get double hets, but you breed them together and get the snow, 

even more rare, and even more expensive, hardest to get, and easily into the thousands for price. 





wilko92 said:


> I've seen this pic before, just different kinds of iguna the white one is an albino :2thumb:



the white one is actually a snow, the yellowy one is an albino


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah deffo do, I love communal setups, if looked after and thought out properly they can be ace to look at.


i've done a few communal set ups, not something i used to talk about as much as people who had never kept any of the species, but knew they were right and what you was doing was silly and evil would jump on it lol, but i've kept a few species together successfully in the past.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah after reading that i don't think i would be able to cope with it epecially my family don't really care about the animal's i got LOL if it was up to my mum she would get rid of them all but she just say's whatever you get you pay for.
> I might just after christmas sort out another vivarium for one of my corn snake's get a leopard gecko or two (breeding) then eveluate my budget and then think about spiney tailed iguana or most proberly some sort of water dragon's.


Dude, don't think I am putting you off them altogether, I would love to see more people own iggys responsibly, nothing is stopping you getting an iggy but getting one now while your funds are probibly low would not be a great idea.: victory:

thats all I am saying  and if you wanted to get a bit of hands on with iggys in the mean time, try your hand at a local shop or come visit iggy keepers  I don't mind.: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> i've done a few communal set ups, not something i used to talk about as much as people who had never kept any of the species, but knew they were right and what you was doing was silly and evil would jump on it lol, but i've kept a few species together successfully in the past.


Mate I think the lack of understanding on the topic plays a factor in it.
If I was to do a communal setup I would make sure I had a good understanding of all animals involved, this would at least have meant at some point keeping them separately.
That way when observing it can be easier to spot problems.

I don't co-habit animals in my own collection (unless they are the same species) but I am not arrogant enough to say it can never be done, I have seen some ace setups before.

It is the same with the whole substrate debate, imaction and no no no such and such say so! you can't blame just substrate as a cause for impaction, there are other issues involved with it but nobody takes the time to go and research these topics and because they have no understanding of it they will easily see you as doing it wrong and find satisfaction in blaming other things for their own husbandry errors.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Dude, don't think I am putting you off them altogether, I would love to see more people own iggys responsibly, nothing is stopping you getting an iggy but getting one now while your funds are probibly low would not be a great idea.: victory:
> 
> thats all I am saying  and if you wanted to get a bit of hands on with iggys in the mean time, try your hand at a local shop or come visit iggy keepers  I don't mind.: victory:


Yeah after all the time you took to write to me and speak to me i think their not for me yet then.(maybe in the future year's to come)
I will definitely take you up on that offer one day.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Mate I think the lack of understanding on the topic plays a factor in it.
> If I was to do a communal setup I would make sure I had a good understanding of all animals involved, this would at least have meant at some point keeping them separately.
> That way when observing it can be easier to spot problems.
> 
> ...


I would love a communial set up some pet shop around 15-20 minute's drive up the road from me i think they have giant day gecko's, anole's and white tree frog's or some sort of tree frog's.(something like that anyway).
It definitely can be done just think how most species live in the wild without killing each other.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah after all the time you took to write to me and speak to me i think their not for me yet then.(maybe in the future year's to come)
> I will definitely take you up on that offer one day.


Well I hope you do  but no pressure.



scotty667 said:


> I would love a communial set up some pet shop around 15-20 minute's drive up the road from me i think they have giant day gecko's, anole's and white tree frog's or some sort of tree frog's.(something like that anyway)


I am sure Spikebrit has a communal setup or something like that.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Mate I think the lack of understanding on the topic plays a factor in it.
> If I was to do a communal setup I would make sure I had a good understanding of all animals involved, this would at least have meant at some point keeping them separately.
> That way when observing it can be easier to spot problems.
> 
> ...


Yea mate, all comes down to ignorance on the topic, and also personal preferences aswell, i keep snakes together, where alot of people always keep in singles, its just choice, as for substrate that always brings out alot of debate, but i always use a loose substrate, and rarely use tiles and things like that. I am very stuck in my ways already though lol, if i see a better method i will change to it, but most of the time everything i keep or work with does fine, so i see no reason to change things.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> *Yea mate, all comes down to ignorance on the topic, and also personal preferences aswell*, i keep snakes together, where alot of people always keep in singles, its just choice, as for substrate that always brings out alot of debate, but i always use a loose substrate, and rarely use tiles and things like that. I am very stuck in my ways already though lol, if i see a better method i will change to it, but most of the time everything i keep or work with does fine, so i see no reason to change things.


nicely said 
infact the bold part is going in my signature.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty have you seen an adult iguna in flesh? there claws is something i wouldent wanna come in contact with :lol2: a chinese water dragon is like an iguna just way less attitude and they eat insecets and the size isnt as big, apart from them i think there pretty similar :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> scotty have you seen an adult iguna in flesh? there claws is something i wouldent wanna come in contact with :lol2: a chinese water dragon is like an iguna just way less attitude and they eat insecets and the size isnt as big, apart from them i think there pretty similar :2thumb:


Yeah infact i have and i have held and walk big adult iguana's think it was a red one and was stood on my back on a leash.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah infact i have and i have held and walk big adult iguana's think it was a red one and was stood on my back on a leash.


 Two words from me... SOD THAT :lol2: naa i dont mind if they are friendly but i've read there abit hard to judge as there different each day lol ide love to have a room converted half for cwd half for iggys or sailfins, i think there beautiful!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> Two words from me... SOD THAT :lol2: naa i dont mind if they are friendly but i've read there abit hard to judge as there different each day lol ide love to have a room converted half for cwd half for iggys or sailfins, i think there beautiful!


Yeah well it was back in 2009 and i didn't know much about reptile then to be honest here's a link to the BBQ night at grange reptile's and look at the picture's you can see the iguana in picture's 16, 31, 86 and the last few picture's it's there think it was an adult but i don't know i'm no expert.LOL
Welcome to Facebook
Brilliant night that was.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know why their isn't a picture of me holding it, it was on my back for about an hour i could of easily walk off with it. (i'm not that mean though.)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Just had this sent to me.
if salazar is forgot
:lol2: cool stuff, I was watching this not long back.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just had this sent to me.
> if salazar is forgot
> :lol2: cool stuff, I was watching this not long back.


 Lmao im watching mis fits and i heard bag pipes get to bed you :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> Lmao im watching mis fits and i heard bag pipes get to bed you :devil: :lol2:


Welcome to slytherin house.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Welcome to slytherin house.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 PMSL! well i just laughed my arse off hahaha! Talk about cheeeseeeeeeeeeeeeeeey lmao! how are you today sal? :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> PMSL! well i just laughed my arse off hahaha! Talk about cheeeseeeeeeeeeeeeeeey lmao! how are you today sal? :lol2:


 
I am good thanks mate, this is the song I like most above all.
Whenever someone finds fault with me I love posting this. (just imagine it as me) lmao.:2thumb:
I am what I am


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am good thanks mate, this is the song I like most above all.
> Whenever someone finds fault with me I love posting this. (just imagine it as me) lmao.:2thumb:
> I am what I am


 i dunno man, i thought of you more of that girl int he 2nd vid with black hair :whistling2: :flrt: i would hahaha! and a fault with the man of the fourms? Pftt never! :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> i dunno man, i thought of you more of that girl int he 2nd vid with black hair :whistling2: :flrt: i would hahaha! and a fault with the man of the fourms? Pftt never! :lol2:


 
Beleive me, I get it alot lmao.: victory:
and which one is that?


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Beleive me, I get it alot lmao.: victory:
> and which one is that?


 at the start black hair haha! i got to put two new wishbones on my mrs car tomorrow, with no sleep ima really enjoy that :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> at the start black hair haha! i got to put two new wishbones on my mrs car tomorrow, with no sleep ima really enjoy that :whistling2: :lol2:


LOL.
do this
I am sure it will wake you up a bit 
All the single ladies - YouTube

and is this one the one your on about?
John Barrowman - I Am What I Am - YouTube: victory:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> LOL.
> do this
> I am sure it will wake you up a bit
> All the single ladies - YouTube
> ...


 Na the girls one lol! the 2nd link u posted!! haha and naaa i think ill do this instead  Fat guy dancing Black Eye peas - YouTube


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> Na the girls one lol! the 2nd link u posted!! haha and naaa i think ill do this instead  Fat guy dancing Black Eye peas - YouTube


 
and im with you now lol.
dude that vid is just

anyways il send you messages to stop the thread going off topic lol.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

HAHA Sal you just made me wanna see harry potter LOL
And the fat guy dancing to beyonce look to the right and you get this BOOTY DEW; [[: - YouTube SO your saying you wouldn't, matey holding the camera blatenly got a har:censorn.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> HAHA Sal you just made me wanna see harry potter LOL
> And the fat guy dancing to beyonce look to the right and you get this BOOTY DEW; [[: - YouTube SO your saying you wouldn't, matey holding the camera blatenly got a har:censorn.


meh! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> meh! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Your too old for them that's why Sal.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Your too old for them that's why Sal.


and just how old do you think I am  
if anyone knows shut it!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

salazare slytherin said:


> and just how old do you think i am
> if anyone knows shut it!


23-26


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> 23-26


Il tell you in good time.: victory:
although if you ever meet albus you will find out anways lol.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> 23-26


 His so old when he farts his iguana starts coughing cause of the dust!:gasp:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Il tell you in good time.: victory:
> although if you ever meet albus you will find out anways lol.


So i am right then.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> His so old when he farts his iguana starts coughing cause of the dust!:gasp:


Cheeky git! although I have been told my typing is slower as of late.



scotty667 said:


> So i am right then.


Hell no! lol.
but even if you were I wouldnt announce it over a public forum


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Cheeky git! although I have been told my typing is slower as of late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PIsssssst! Didnt you invite him too your 40th? :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> PIsssssst! Didnt you invite him too your 40th? :whistling2::whistling2:


 
yeah! you are too. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually i take it back your not that old i just saw picture's of you and your corn snake's i would saw between 18-21.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Actually i take it back your not that old i just saw picture's of you and your corn snake's i would saw between 18-21.


 
hahaha well that is flattery  that pic of me with my corn snake.
I was very young, no older than 10.: victory:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hahaha well that is flattery  that pic of me with my corn snake.
> I was very young, no older than 10.: victory:


Shut up!!!! your a liar.

30 then give or take a few year's.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Actually i take it back your not that old i just saw picture's of you and your corn snake's i would saw between 18-21.


 Youd be crap in an offlicene selling to underage people! :lol2: And thanks for the invite, cant wait to Do the twist :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

wilko92 said:


> Youd be crap in an offlicene selling to underage people! :lol2: And thanks for the invite, cant wait to Do the twist :2thumb:


Be quiet it's a picture not real life and what you mean do the twist.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Shut up!!!! your a liar.
> 
> 30 then give or take a few year's.


 
Yeah if only you were my shop keeper back then! the times we could have ha.



wilko92 said:


> Youd be crap in an offlicene selling to underage people! :lol2: And thanks for the invite, cant wait to Do the twist :2thumb:


hahahaha id be afraid of breaking a hip.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

anyways I am going to get an hours sleep.
chat soon guys.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah if only you were my shop keeper back then! the times we could have ha.
> 
> 
> 
> *hahahaha id be afraid of breaking a hip*.


Is that a hint.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Be quiet it's a picture not real life and what you mean do the twist.


 EVLIS! cmon now lets do the twist like we did last summer..... i'm only 19 and know this... :lol2:


Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah if only you were my shop keeper back then! the times we could have ha.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha id be afraid of breaking a hip.


It's alright all the modern techno you'll be good as new in afew months!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Definitely old then i'm guessing getting an hour's sleep any tenager young adult would sleep for hour's not an hour.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

First time i heard Sal say he's getting some sleep.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Is that a hint.


hell no lmao.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hell no lmao.


Your bugging me now as i'm never gunna know even if i guess the right age which i proberly have but your not gunna tell me.:devil:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Your bugging me now as i'm never gunna know even if i guess the right age which i proberly have but your not gunna tell me.:devil:


hahahaha  
the joys of the internet.
I am old enough...


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hahahaha
> the joys of the internet.
> I am old enough...


Well let's just agree to disagree that you 50.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Well let's just agree to disagree that you 50.


 His old enough to buy a packet of cigs! :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Well let's just agree to disagree that you 50.


hahahah 


wilko92 said:


> His old enough to buy a packet of cigs! :whistling2:


this is true, although I have stoped smoking.: victory:

WHO SAID THAT!:devil: (stress head lol)


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hahahah
> 
> 
> this is true, although I have stoped smoking.: victory:
> ...


 Lmao! i dunno how u done it i tryed lasted 2 hours i was back down the road goin all cold turkey :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> Lmao! i dunno how u done it i tryed lasted 2 hours i was back down the road goin all cold turkey :lol2:


 
I have too, I can hardly breathe most the time.
tell you something, I learnt today, that my grandad used to keep and breed snakes?
I never met him, he died before I was born, even me mother didnt know, I only found out because we had a funeral to go to the other day, and spoke to family members.

awesome eh? weird how we had no contact with him, but kept it in the family lol.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have too, I can hardly breathe most the time.
> tell you something, I learnt today, that my grandad used to keep and breed snakes?
> I never met him, he died before I was born, even me mother didnt know, I only found out because we had a funeral to go to the other day, and spoke to family members.
> 
> awesome eh? weird how we had no contact with him, but kept it in the family lol.


 something weird liek that happend the other nite with me my mom and my dad, all looks at the chinese take away menu i looked at one upstairs they looked at one down stairs.. and i orderd what they both orderd :lol2: weird stuff!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> something weird liek that happend the other nite with me my mom and my dad, all looks at the chinese take away menu i looked at one upstairs they looked at one down stairs.. and i orderd what they both orderd :lol2: weird stuff!


hahahaha awesome lmao.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hahahaha awesome lmao.


 I know it was abit different...:whistling2: but i like being different LOL


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> I know it was abit different...:whistling2: but i like being different LOL


 
I like being different too.

*breaks out in song*
"life aint worth a damn til you can shout out, I AMMMMM WHAT I AMMMMMMMM!"


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I like being different too.
> 
> *breaks out in song*
> "life aint worth a damn til you can shout out, I AMMMMM WHAT I AMMMMMMMM!"


 PMSL naaaa you got a bust a move to some grime or summot!! haha get break dancing woop woop


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wilko92 said:


> PMSL naaaa you got a bust a move to some grime or summot!! haha get break dancing woop woop


I am too old:lol2:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am too old:lol2:


Is that a proper hint.?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Is that a proper hint.?


Your so paranoid lmao.

I miss my bex


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Your so paranoid lmao.
> 
> I miss my bex


I know i get really paranoid over stupid little thing's.LOL


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> I know i get really paranoid over stupid little thing's.LOL


WHO SAID THAT!:gasp:
how dare they:devil:

I herd that!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> WHO SAID THAT!:gasp:
> how dare they:devil:
> 
> I herd that!


I know Sal defend my honour LOL


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> I know Sal defend my honour LOL


pfffft defend yourself.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> pfffft defend yourself.


Fine then.
HEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY YYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA take that you M:censor:ER F:censor:ER
OH YEAH!!!!

Thank's SAL for making me stand up for myself 



LOL:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:LOL


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I currently have 4 of the blue bellied swifts so i guess they are the same family, i have 2 for sale on here - i was looking at the emerald ones as they are very vibrant


----------

